# Horned Bush Vipers



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 24, 2013)

If your like me and you love Horned Bush Vipers then you can talk about them on this thread! Send pictures, information (eg; breeding,feeding,morphys, so on so fourth) I know it's a bumma we cant keep them in Australia but we can talk about them and love them  
Thanks Guys 
-Baillie


----------

